# CM during 2ww



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hiya 

I am on 4dp5dt.  Ive noticed ive got a quite a lot of sticky creamy CM.  Is this normal?  Obviously i am analyzing everything, cant help it.  Is this brought on by the drugs?   I have PCOS so dont normally ovulate so not too sure on all this CM business. 

Ive got the following side affects from drugs so far which are obv playing with my mind...  Sore veiny boobs, very light cramping feeling, tiredness napping in the day, frequent urination getting up in the night and generally feeling a bit rank..  Which all would point to pregnancy if i wasnt on the bloody drugs....
monkey.
xxx   to everyone


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yep, it's completely normal and more than likely due to the drugs.  During a natural cycle your cm is determined by the varying levels of hormones, oestrogen rising prior to ovulation and then progesterone higher after ovulation.  

During treatment we have progesterone support so this causes cm to become thicker, creamier, stickier, just as it would during a natural cycle.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

fab thanks!!!! Ive never noticed it before so was freaking me out.  will go back to being   then.  xxxx


----------

